# Hanging lights on angled pillars.



## sparks4292 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have some lights that are supposed to be hung on outdoor pillars. Four sided pillars with wide bases and narrow tops. The sides slant slightly from top to bottom. How do I go about hanging my lights so they are plumb? Is there a wedge shaped masonry mounting plate I could use? The pillars will be wrapped in rock so I need something that will resemble stone.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

cant they be mounted at the same angle as the pillar?


----------



## sparks4292 (Jul 24, 2013)

No. They need to be mounted so they are hanging straight up and down. They have a solid mount (no swivel) and eruptions look goofy at about a 10 degree angle. Trying to get pics so you can see.


----------



## sparks4292 (Jul 24, 2013)

* and would look goofy. Not eruptions stupid autocorrect


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Is this from contracted drawings, if this is the case let them know by RFI that the light doesn't swivel. IMO are you not responsible for building or designing a wedge to apply to the column.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

are they mounted to a box? shim the box to proper angle. stone veneer shuold cover it?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

The carpenter always builds them for me, usually makes a flat level surface out of MDF with a hole in the middle where my wire comes out to mount a box on, or the stone mason uses one of his "mounts" on top of that level area.

IMO and experience, it's not your job.


----------



## sparks4292 (Jul 24, 2013)

Masons are taking care of it thanks.


----------

